# Today on RO-Saturday



## Elf Mommy (Jul 25, 2009)

[align=center]






Happy Birthday, delusional!

slave to the crew!




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]





Welcome to *nekobunny *from Montreal! She has been posting around the forum already, but this is her formal introduction of Thumper!





[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]A tribute for Fluffy and Monsters, Always in Becka's Heart and Mind
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Hawkertinger, Christine *has lost her Bubba on the way to the vet. Keep her in your thoughts and please go offer some kind words to help her through this loss.[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*CKGS, Janet* has lost her sweet Abby. Please go share some comforting words and take a look at these dear photos of her sweet one.
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]*Brandy456,* is wondering about the fonts and font colors on the forum, and is wondering if we can havemore options[/align][align=center]


[/align][align=center]





*LuvMyRabbits* is wondering, how long does medicine stay good, and is curious about our rabbits and human speech,just how much do they understand? 
[/align][align=center]



 [/align][align=center]*Gordon *has started a great discussion on our telescoping bunnies!view_topic.php?id=48313&forum_id=1view_topic.php?id=48313&forum_id=1view_topic.php?id=48313&forum_id=1[/align][align=center]


[/align][align=center]*nekobunny *wants Thumper to stop using her bed as a litter box. Is spaying a solution? Come give some input![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]New member, *Desi<3*, is wondering about inside and outside bunnies and the bedding  that you use!
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*tonyshuman *models a football hold on Tony to show how you can hold your rabbits for examination.[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Spring *has some funny bunny names and coincidences! Go share yours![/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]*billinjax *is worried about Jack eating his litter.Can you give some suggestions?[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] 



[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Send some positive thoughts out to and say your prayers for:[/align][align=center]Shainabee's Miley who may have an ear infection.
[/align][align=center]whaleyk98's new buck who has some matted hair.[/align][align=center]
view_topic.php?id=48203&forum_id=16view_topic.php?id=48203&forum_id=16[/align][align=center]

[/align][align=center]*hok9* wants to know what rabbits dislike so she can stop the cord chewing![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*jessmc03 *is having some bonding blues. If you've been there, please help her out![/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]*Rayen *has some questions about hay and hay racks. What works for you to keep it contained?view_topic.php?id=48320&forum_id=48view_topic.php?id=48320&forum_id=48view_topic.php?id=48320&forum_id=48view_topic.php?id=48320&forum_id=48[/align][align=center]


[/align][align=center]



Have you participated in the Monthly Weigh In?!? How much do your bunnies weigh this July 2009? Keep track in this monthly weigh in and then we can start comparing month to month if there are any drastic changes! The month is almost over! Weigh in soon!




**Spider* *is fostering a mother and babies and wassurprised by a second litter! She is sharing photos of all the rabbits, and would like some input on keeping everyone healthy and happy.[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] For those of you who loveRabbit Genetics, there is a wonderful breeding line discussion started by *TinysMom* going on in the Rabbitry. Pam shares some great links to things she has developed for breeders to use. Read more on the basic color genetics here. 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
*nekobunny* is wondering aboutThumper's breed.view_topic.php?id=48327&forum_id=8view_topic.php?id=48327&forum_id=8view_topic.php?id=48327&forum_id=8view_topic.php?id=48327&forum_id=8[/align][align=center] 
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]Miley's World--Shainabee talks about Miley's spay and her job.[/align][align=center]Beezille's Buns--fuzz16 had a fall and bumped her head hard! There's a short Mimzy update, as well.[/align][align=center]Peg's Place-2009--a glimpse into the warren through Peg's words. Somebunny is a cookie thief!!![/align][align=center]Becca's Brilliant Bunnsters!--Becca treats us to Gorgeous BUNNY PHOTOS!!! And some cute shots of her best friend and herself, as well. [/align][align=center]My Life as a Teenage Bunny Owner--Xeblic is back from camp and giving us all the details![/align][align=center]Blog for the Bun-Buns!--Guess who is a cuddle bunny! Kelly tells us who and why![/align][align=center]From the Pen of Poe--Poe binkies on video!!! (but YouTube gives me fits! ugh)[/align][align=center]My Rabbits and Ramblings--updates on all the bunnies, the heat, and Jan won a "bunny"!!! She's promising photos.[/align][align=center]My bunny blog--amber55 has started a blog for Sgt. Nibbles. Go see this gorgeous guy![/align][align=center]possible bunny!--Gray_Lady has started a blog for a bunny she hopes to adopt! Let's cheer her on!
[/align]
[align=center] 

*
*[/align][align=center]view_topic.php?id=42534&forum_id=6&jump_to=640470#p640470Look for a new Photo Phile Contest to start on Sunday!!![/align][align=center]









 Are you a Leverage Fan? *Peg* has started the discussion! Come weigh in![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Do you love Anime or would you like to learn more about it? *Saudade* has some suggestions for you to try, and Anime-lovers are encouraged to join in on the group.[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Gordon* is looking for suggestions for a computer for his mom. Please let him know good brands to look into.[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Sabine* wants to wean her youngest off a bottle. Calling all mothers for advice from bottle to cup![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Come see the cute kitten that *irishbunny* has rescued![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Speaking of kittens, *Mrs. PBJ'*s brood has left the nest. She promises some photos on Saturday.[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*LuvMyRabbits* shares a rant about a Craigslist poster with too many animals.[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*slavetoabunny* wonders which end is up? for her new cage![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*tundrakatiebean* checks in on us! Go see how she's doing!
[/align][align=center]*




*[/align][align=center]*undergunfire* shares an inspirational wedding video that will have you smiling and tapping your feet![/align][align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 25, 2009)

Superb job, Minda! I love all the graphics. :thumbup


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 25, 2009)

Minda the banner is WONDERFUL. You made me cry when I saw it. 

Thank you so much for doing that for me


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 25, 2009)

I love all the pictures you put in your news. Good job.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 26, 2009)

Leona Lewis paid a homeless man $100 to stop him from eating his rabbit.


Leona Lewis saved a rabbit from becoming a homeless manâs dinner.

The âBleeding Loveâ singer â who is a strict vegetarian â was shopping in Los Angeles when she saw the man with a white bunny on a lead and asked him what he was going to do with the animal, he replied: âDonât know, probably eat it.â

Shocked Leona then asked him to sell the rabbit to her so she could save its life and gave him $100, which she told him to go and spend on some food.

A friend said: âLeona is the proud owner of a new white rabbit called Melrose which she is keeping in her garden.

âShe was shopping on Melrose Avenue last week when she spotted it being kept on a lead by a homeless man. She didnât think life on a lead was any way for a rabbit to live â then when he said he was going to eat it she knew she had to save it.

âNow it has the run of her garden without the fear of being cooked for dinner.â

Leona - who is currently living in Los Angeles while she records her second album â is a huge animal rights supporter and last year turned down a Â£1 million offer from exclusive London store Harrods to open its summer sale because the store sold fur.


----------

